# NCSA?



## transplant (Apr 12, 2018)

I would have to suspect there is already a thread or comments on the NCSA service - but not sure where to find them....

Anyway - I am interested in any thoughts on value of NCSA as a tool for organizing coach communication for those that may have used in in the past or are using it now. 

We went through the sales pitch call & saw the demo (including the obligatory  false urgency of "if you don't start now you just losing time").  One of the big values I do see is have easy to access repository of coach contact information that is theoretically up to date vs. searching around on various school sites to find the right coach contact info.

Interested in other positives or negatives.


----------



## MWN (Apr 12, 2018)

Read this and then see how it fits with the NCSA sales pitch.
https://patch.com/california/danville/real-talk-about-recruiting-a-college-coaches-confessional


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 20, 2018)

My GK dd is signed up with NCSA.  Yes we paid for the full program, but got a significant discount which made it worthwhile.  Our main drivers were 1) information on recruiting in one place, 2) communication portal and 3) relationship building.  Like anything - you get out of it what you put into it.  My daughter does the work.  She writes the emails, she contacts her NCSA coach, etc.  This is HER future, not mine.  NCSA is a tool not a service (at least that is how we look at it).  We are fortunate that our recruiting coach is very hands-on.  She texts my daughter regularily, helps her evaluate colleges to consider, ID camps, and gives her very honest feedback to keep her on track (fortunately we are on a D1 track).  The coach has also come to some of her showcase games.  Like I said, it's a tool so it has pros/cons.  My DD is focused on a small D1 progam at a smaller school in the Southwest/West region - which is limiting but is what she wants.  NCSA seems to be more used by Atlantic and less well known schools (D1 through JC levels).  She has learned a lot about how to contact coaches, and appreciates that all her correspondence is logged and she can see when coaches open her emails, view her videos, etc. That said, she knows that relatinoship building is done outside the NCSA tools, not through them.  So she is setting up calls and connections with the colleges on her short list through a variety of methods.  

Bottom line - NCSA is a great resource if you use it as a tool and not a full service product.  The research, communication and outreach must be done by the player, not by the parent.  Good luck.


----------



## transplant (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks keeper - good insights


----------



## Paddingtonsoccer (May 11, 2018)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> My GK dd is signed up with NCSA.  Yes we paid for the full program, but got a significant discount which made it worthwhile.  Our main drivers were 1) information on recruiting in one place, 2) communication portal and 3) relationship building.  Like anything - you get out of it what you put into it.  My daughter does the work.  She writes the emails, she contacts her NCSA coach, etc.  This is HER future, not mine.  NCSA is a tool not a service (at least that is how we look at it).  We are fortunate that our recruiting coach is very hands-on.  She texts my daughter regularily, helps her evaluate colleges to consider, ID camps, and gives her very honest feedback to keep her on track (fortunately we are on a D1 track).  The coach has also come to some of her showcase games.  Like I said, it's a tool so it has pros/cons.  My DD is focused on a small D1 progam at a smaller school in the Southwest/West region - which is limiting but is what she wants.  NCSA seems to be more used by Atlantic and less well known schools (D1 through JC levels).  She has learned a lot about how to contact coaches, and appreciates that all her correspondence is logged and she can see when coaches open her emails, view her videos, etc. That said, she knows that relatinoship building is done outside the NCSA tools, not through them.  So she is setting up calls and connections with the colleges on her short list through a variety of methods.
> 
> Bottom line - NCSA is a great resource if you use it as a tool and not a full service product.  The research, communication and outreach must be done by the player, not by the parent.  Good luck.


What age is your DD?


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (May 16, 2018)

Sorry for the late reply.  Had responded on my mobile device but I guess it didn't post.  My DD is 15 1/2 (late 02 Freshman).  She signed up last summer.  Has had a lot of activity, especially in the past few months.


----------



## GoWest (May 16, 2018)

We looked into NCSA and spent some time with them on the tele. We also asked the club DOC and DD's coach if NCSA was necessary and they said to save the money because the club and coach connections were the "best" route. Turned out to be true. Bottom line, it's a bunch about connections and a bunch about how talented a player is. Add in your players execution / display of said talent / on field abilities AND the level of talent they play against .... then when any college coach actually sees (this is where your players coach is worth their weight in gold by getting coaches on the sidelines to watch) your player over several games, an informed decision they can make about a potential offer. However, I have heard of success stories with NCSA too. Dealers choice. Just make as informed a decision as you possibly can.

Best of everything to you and your player!


----------

